# Minwax wood hardener.



## Aodskate (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm working on a knotty alder coffee table for this cowboy I know. I purchased said hardener to apply to the table top to help it be a bit more durable. I've already assembled the legs and apron so applying and sanding to that would pose a bit of a challenge so my original plan was to just use it on the top where drinks and whatnot goes. Is there going to be a huge difference from the hardened parts to the non hardened? Also will using this product heavily effect the outcome of the stain? Has anyone else used wood this soft for a table? What do you use to keep it from being dented and scratched all to hell?

Thanks.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This link to the Minwax page all about their Hardener & Filler might give you what you're looking for.

EDIT: Link doesn't want to work all that well. Click on "Maintenance & Repair", right side. Hardener is at lower left, Filler is at lower right.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

The stuff sucks. Bought a can and rob on poly or diluted lacquer can do the same thing as this stuff. It does not really harden the wood like CA glue would. It will not make a difference on other parts once sanded, but do a test run on a scrap.


----------



## Aodskate (Oct 17, 2014)

I applied it to the tabletop and let it stand for a day and I'm actually pretty happy with the results. It sanded back to original and it no longer scratches by fingernail. Adds a few steps to the whole process but I would use it again in wood as soft as alder is.


----------

